# she wont gain!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

and she looks like a dang greyhound from the side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! her tummy tucks too much for my liking and i already feed her 3 times a day 2 cups each.

Riley is at 43 pounds still and I have no clue if she is going through another ugly stage or what but she looks like a greyhound and I cant get her to bulk up! I add eggs and oil in her food but nothing has changed in size wise.

See what I am talking about?










any other suggestions of what I can give her?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She doesn't look bad, Riley is beautiful  Maybe try increasing her food she might be burning more than she's eating, is she really active?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> She doesn't look bad, Riley is beautiful  Maybe try increasing her food she might be burning more than she's eating, is she really active?


yes, that is why I have started feeding her 3 times a day 2 cups every feeding, she is very active and even tho I increased the amount I still see nothing changing. she gets some belly and looks thick before bed but when we wake up in the morning and I feed her she looks like she does pictured above. a greyhound! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if you really want to add weight. search "satin balls" on here.
that'll do it if nothing else will. and quick.
but i think she looks fine.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> if you really want to add weight. search "satin balls" on here.
> that'll do it if nothing else will. and quick.
> but i think she looks fine.


oh thanks I will look for that


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> oh thanks I will look for that


http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19850-satin-balls-question.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks fine to me how old is she?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> She looks fine to me how old is she?


She will be 9 months on the 17th


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think she is beautiful and the weight sounds fine for a 9 month old dog imo... 6 cups of food a day and not gaining any weight seems crazy to me, though! my dogs don't get nearly that much food a day and i gotta watch rudi cuz she will eat anything edible and probably gain a zillion pounds!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogs go through a skinny time during that age, don;t worry she will fill out in a few months.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

She looks perfect... I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Dogs go through a skinny time during that age, don;t worry she will fill out in a few months.


yeah, I figured she was going through another growth spurt cause she looks odd again but she has been at exactly 43 pounds since she hit 7 months and hasnt changed


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia went through a growth stage where he looks all long legged and skinny.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would try ****( nick name for Richard) Van Pattens Rolled food. There are three types lamb, turkey and beef. We have one dog here that we could put weight on and I started using this about a year ago. The dog looks great and maintains a good weight now with just an inch of this food everyday plus her regular 2 cups of dog food.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

the dog is a great weight and will not stop getting thicker until about 2 1/2-3 yrs old


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> and she looks like a dang greyhound from the side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! her tummy tucks too much for my liking and i already feed her 3 times a day 2 cups each.
> 
> Riley is at 43 pounds still and I have no clue if she is going through another ugly stage or what but she looks like a greyhound and I cant get her to bulk up! I add eggs and oil in her food but nothing has changed in size wise.
> 
> ...


 your dog looks to be in excellent shape. If you are expecting her to look more bully or amstaffish I think that is out of the question . Your do is not built like those dogs. As the pup gets older it will def fill out more and gain more muscle mass but you can't have these expectations for the dog. If you over feed the dog then you run into the chance of making her overweight and that will cause health issues. Generally speaking you should be able to a see a waist on everydog, the fact you can see your dog's it is a very good thing. Just give it time and let her be a pup, once her growth plates are fused then you can put her to work and she will gain a very athletic look. She looks to have a very good rear end, it will only get better with time and work when she is ready for it :roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> your dog looks to be in excellent shape. If you are expecting her to look more bully or amstaffish I think that is out of the question . Your do is not built like those dogs. As the pup gets older it will def fill out more and gain more muscle mass but you can't have these expectations for the dog. If you over feed the dog then you run into the chance of making her overweight and that will cause health issues. Generally speaking you should be able to a see a waist on everydog, the fact you can see your dog's it is a very good thing. Just give it time and let her be a pup, once her growth plates are fused then you can put her to work and she will gain a very athletic look. She looks to have a very good rear end, it will only get better with time and work when she is ready for it :roll:


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

i have the same problem. does she stay in the kennel alot or indoors most of the time? pls msg me back


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

South_Stockton said:


> i have the same problem. does she stay in the kennel alot or indoors most of the time? pls msg me back


She is always outside running around and even inside she is active. I have never kenneled her a day in her life but her ears are huge on her right now and she is long and lanky so I am going with the growth spurt again.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

walle used to be really skinny.. and ppl tell me only feed him twice a day but i figured he likes to eat and he will only eat if he is hungry so i just leave it out all day.Lol at first he didnt get that he wasnt sapost to eat it all since when he lived with my sister he didnt eat as much and had to share his food with another dog that is a pig. Idk try feeding him more or try differnt kind of dog food.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is at a growth spurt stage. LOL she looks nothing like a greyhound IMO. She looks fine. I wouldn't try to bulk her up... what you will be creating then is a fat dog. She is a pup and needs to grow evenly in order to have optimum health. You do not want to over stress growing bones and joints. JMO

If you are waiting for her to get all bulky like an AmBully it appears her body type probably isn't going to do that. What Bloodline/s is she from? What are her parents like? That will give you a better idea on what to expect in the future with her body type.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

my girl was nicknames whippet, i no how you feel, i tryed for months to put weight on my girl, she just just a little pocket rocket that would burn it off instatly and the more i fed the more she would poo. this is her at 9.5m









I think Riley looks gorgeous the way she is nice and peteite (sp) she will fill out alot


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Two of my dogs are picky eaters. If they get stresses they just stop eating for days and can easily lose 10 -15 pounds in a few days. To build them back up I put cooked brown rice and/or half a can of wet food in with their dry and add a bit of hot water then mix it up. Some dogs just have a higher metabolism than others. The best dry I found for weight gain is Bil Jac - if you can afford it


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> my girl was nicknames whippet, i no how you feel, i tryed for months to put weight on my girl, she just just a little pocket rocket that would burn it off instatly and the more i fed the more she would poo. this is her at 9.5m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your dog looks great!

I got the weight on, have been keeping her inside lately and it seems to be helping too. I have a feeling Riley is going to turn out to be a beautiful dog.


----------

